# Notebook vom Linux Online shop

## Erdie

Kann jemand von Erfahrungen mit dem Linux Online Shop bzgl. Notebooks berichten? Taugen die Geräte was?

http://www.linux-onlineshop.de/index.php

Danke und Grüße

Erdie

----------

## slick

Servus. Die Geräte schauen nicht schlecht aus, allerdings gehört der Shop zu diesem Domänengeflecht welches etwas dubios wirkt und daher habe ich da etwas Vorurteile. Aus technischer Sicht mag das alles bestens sein, aber für mich selbst wäre das ein gewisser Gewissenskonflikt.

----------

## Erdie

Ok, das wußte ich nicht. Da hast  Du natürlich Recht. Ist somit abgehakt.

----------

## schmidicom

Geräte von Lenovo/IBM weisen scheinbar auch eine ziemlich gute Kompatibilität zu Linux auf.

Ich habe selbst einen ThinkPad Edge E520 und da sind im dmesg weit weniger Error's zu finden als bei jedem anderem Computer auf dem ich bis jetzt Linux installiert hatte.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Geräte von Lenovo/IBM weisen scheinbar auch eine ziemlich gute Kompatibilität zu Linux auf.

 

Jip, ich habe erstmals ein Thinkpad im Einsatz und hänge schon seit 3 Jahren auf einem Thinkpad T500 fest und hatte noch nie so lange keinen "Neu kaufen will"-Effekt ...

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich habe meinen PC von Linux-Onlineshop.de und ich bin vollkommen zufrieden. O:

----------

